# critique my rising 4 year old mare?



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

All I see is that she doesn't look like a four year old, but with more time to mature I think she will end up beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Pigeon breasted, cow hocked, and severely under weight. Her head looks abnormally large but I know from experience that that can sometimes change with weight. Overall, once she gets some more groceries she should be a nice solid little using horse.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

LittleBayMare said:


> Pigeon breasted, cow hocked, and severely under weight. Her head looks abnormally large but I know from experience that that can sometimes change with weight. Overall, once she gets some more groceries she should be a nice solid little using horse.


i'm not sure i'd say shes "severely" under weight. although i know she is under weight and in pretty bad condition right now due to her being very unwell recently. this is her from today. also a photo of her before she got sick and apparently after she had wallowed in mud :lol: she does have a bit of a large head, she was nicknamed "moose" because of her big head and even bigger nose haha


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

She looks very under developed and looks to be malnourished. I know you said she was sick and lost weight but her coat tells of longer neglect. Can someone help you with a good feed, worming, vitamin and overall nutrition?


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> She looks very under developed and looks to be malnourished. I know you said she was sick and lost weight but her coat tells of longer neglect. Can someone help you with a good feed, worming, vitamin and overall nutrition?


she was completely unhandled before i got her so yes you could say neglected. she is regularly wormed & is on a strict feeding regime under vets advice now.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

i appreciate peoples concern for my mare but you can all rest assured she is getting the right treatment to get her back up to full health. she only had one home before me, they bred her, weaned her and just turned her out on common grounds with a huge herd and left her there until she was 3 then sold her, which is where i came in. she had never been wormed, seen the farrier, dentist, had hard feed or even been brushed before she came to me. i'm doing everything i can to get her better.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I sure don't see cow hocks. And even if I did, the hind legs turning out a tad is normal and even desirable. But to me her back legs look exceptionally straight. Pigeon breasted? I dunno, but it is common for horses to fill out until they are 7-8 years old (or so I am told). So she will probably get wider.

She does toe out a little in front, but it's not a biggie. She may be a little butt high, but that could also be a sign she is growing and will get taller.

I don't see any glaring conformation issues with her. So just get some weight back on her and you will have a lovely horse.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I sure don't see cow hocks. And even if I did, the hind legs turning out a tad is normal and even desirable. But to me her back legs look exceptionally straight. Pigeon breasted? I dunno, but it is common for horses to fill out until they are 7-8 years old (or so I am told). So she will probably get wider.
> 
> She does toe out a little in front, but it's not a biggie. She may be a little butt high, but that could also be a sign she is growing and will get taller.
> 
> I don't see any glaring conformation issues with her. So just get some weight back on her and you will have a lovely horse.


thank you!  i hate seeing her in this condition but she is slowly but surely improving and over the time shes been unwell shes become a lot more trusting in me. i used to have real trouble just doing simple things with her just like catching her used to take 4 hours but now she comes to call in the field and follows me everywhere.  shes definitely my soul horse, despite the fact that i'm constantly broke paying for vet bills and expensive feeds and supplements :lol: i have string tested her (both ways) and both times it says she'll make 15hh, i'm not sure how accurate the string tests are? i'm skeptical that she'll grow another 2 inches haha. i dont mind if she doesnt get any taller though.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Chansu said:


> i appreciate peoples concern for my mare but you can all rest assured she is getting the right treatment to get her back up to full health. she only had one home before me, they bred her, weaned her and just turned her out on common grounds with a huge herd and left her there until she was 3 then sold her, which is where i came in. she had never been wormed, seen the farrier, dentist, had hard feed or even been brushed before she came to me. i'm doing everything i can to get her better.


 I looked at your photos of when you got her last fall and she looked good then. So I think she had better care prior and didn't look wormy. The horse has gone down hill since you posted pics of getting her. So something changed for the worse.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> I looked at your photos of when you got her last fall and she looked good then. So I think she had better care prior and didn't look wormy. The horse has gone down hill since you posted pics of getting her. So something changed for the worse.


she wasnt even halter broken before i got her so not sure how she could have had better care then???? yes, she got very unwell, thats when she went down hill. im not going to argue with you, i have had the vet out more times than i can count and i am doing everything i can for her. she is not due to be wormed again until june. dont you dare accuse me of neglecting my horse from a few pictures of her recovering.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

also id like to point out that i didnt get her in the fall i got her earlier in the year so if she looked in good condition then, she had been in my care lol


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Chansu said:


> also id like to point out that i didnt get her in the fall i got her earlier in the year so if she looked in good condition then, she had been in my care lol


This was your thread that says you just got her the month before.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-new-horse-466258/


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> This was your thread that says you just got her the month before.
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-new-horse-466258/


^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> This was your thread that says you just got her the month before.
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-new-horse-466258/


I got her in July yes. I have in no way neglected this horse. she is wormed every three months with the appropriate wormer. she is currently being fed 3 small feeds a day with feed and supplements i have been advised to use by my vet. she gets hay and is turned out 24/7 on grass. i have the vet on speed dial after the amount of times i have had them out in the last few months and i have spent more in vet bills and feed than i have spent on food for myself recently. her condition is the result of being extremely unwell as i explained at the top of my original post. you can not accuse me of neglecting my horse simply from the few photos you have seen as you do not know the stress i have been through trying to get her better. i am doing the best i can for her, now stop.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

I feel i'm being treated extremely unfairly. i have clearly stated my horse is being given all the appropriate treatment as advised by my vet.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Folks, the condition of the horse has been asked and answered. So, it is time to move on from the judgments. The OP has asked for comformation critique. Please, if you don't plan to critique the horse's conformation, at least refrain from pointing fingers.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is knock Knee'd in front and a bit back at the knee. She is a bit wide through the hocks (actually somewhat bow legged behind.. the opposite of cow hocked). 

Her shoulder appears very upright but her leg is not plumb so it is likely a klittle better than it appears in the photo. Her point of shoulder is low and they humerus lacks angle (the point of shoulder is low and the point of elbow is not much lower). Her neck is thick and ties in low to the chest.

She is quite mutton withered. She is short backed but long through the coupling and very steep crouped. Her tail is set a bit low. Her hind leg lacks angulation but is not bad. 

She is a bit wasp waisted and lacks heart girth. Her head is overly large and a bit course. She has adequate bone and adequate pastern angle.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Moderating*

MOD NOTE
To repeat Allison Finch - this thread is asking for comments about conformation
It is NOT asking for comments about the horse's health, feeding regime or any other aspect of management
Posts that don't adhere to that will be removed
I hate to over moderate but I also hate having to close threads because they go badly off track and become too contentious


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

just to update on lily for those who were concerned, this is her as of 2 days ago.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

She really looks great! I don't know much about conformation anymore, but I think she looks like a nice horse.

I feel for you with the weight loss, my guy lost a ton of weight over winter and it always seems like a fight to get it back on. Some people just don't understand that! She looks like she is in really, really good hands. Congratulations on having such a nice looking gal


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

KylieHuitema said:


> She really looks great! I don't know much about conformation anymore, but I think she looks like a nice horse.
> 
> I feel for you with the weight loss, my guy lost a ton of weight over winter and it always seems like a fight to get it back on. Some people just don't understand that! She looks like she is in really, really good hands. Congratulations on having such a nice looking gal


thank you so much!  im really proud of how well shes looking now & shes been doing brilliantly, shes now broken in & walking and trotting under saddle and she hasnt put a foot wrong so far  i'll have to get some updated conformation shots of her now shes looking better. Also, its our 1 year anniversary today!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

a few more photos of her over the last few days  :runninghorse2:


----------



## luv2ride (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm no expert on conformation but I think your mare is very pretty. She looks health and happy. Who cares about wether her conformation measures up to the non existent perfect horse. As long as you love her and are happy with her is all that matters.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not really that good at tiny things, my eye usually looks at the whole package. As far as conformation, I don't see anything that glaring that would make her fall apart early. She looks like a kind, sweet, girl. Good job on getting her in better condition, she looks great.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She's so cute! <3

She looks out of shape/overweight to me, but luckily that's an easy fix.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Zexious said:


> She's so cute! <3
> 
> She looks out of shape/overweight to me, but luckily that's an easy fix.


yeah she is rather chubby & lacks muscle but shes only just being broken in so that should all change soon  we've just started trot work in the field


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

LoriF said:


> I'm not really that good at tiny things, my eye usually looks at the whole package. As far as conformation, I don't see anything that glaring that would make her fall apart early. She looks like a kind, sweet, girl. Good job on getting her in better condition, she looks great.


thank you  just a case of building the muscle now ive finally gotten her broken in.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

luv2ride said:


> I'm no expert on conformation but I think your mare is very pretty. She looks health and happy. Who cares about wether her conformation measures up to the non existent perfect horse. As long as you love her and are happy with her is all that matters.


thank you!  she doesnt need to be anything spectacular for me, i dont compete or anything, she'll just be a happy hacker & maybe pop over the occasional little jump if she enjoys it. I'd still love her even if i couldnt ride her.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Love the rainbow halter and lead! Your mare is super cute and I wish you both the best!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

saddlebred99 said:


> Love the rainbow halter and lead! Your mare is super cute and I wish you both the best!


thank you!


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

She looks GORGEOUS! Once she matures she will turn out beautifully! Although she does seem a tad bit cow hocked, but other than that, she's beautiful!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

AprilthePaint said:


> She looks GORGEOUS! Once she matures she will turn out beautifully! Although she does seem a tad bit cow hocked, but other than that, she's beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

She is very cute! It took a very long time for my paint to mature and fill out. It wasn't until he was about 5 almost six before he really grew and filled out. Enjoy your horse....unless you are going to be showing and doing anything spectacular...your horse, as is mine, is perfect just the way they are to us. Don't worry about conformation, just the health and well being of your horse.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Mochachino said:


> She is very cute! It took a very long time for my paint to mature and fill out. It wasn't until he was about 5 almost six before he really grew and filled out. Enjoy your horse....unless you are going to be showing and doing anything spectacular...your horse, as is mine, is perfect just the way they are to us. Don't worry about conformation, just the health and well being of your horse.


thank you  no we wont be doing anything competitive i think the most we may do is a couple of little local fun shows so conformation isnt a big deal there. shes perfect for what i want her for


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

The only other thing I would suggest is make sure your building topline and muscle properly from the very start. It will save you a lot of headache and vet bills down the road. It's much easier to do it right the first time than it is to redo it the second time. Ask me how I know. :wink: She does not seem to have any glaring faults that should lead to future unsoundness though (knock on wood) so she should be perfect for what you want.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

maybe you can get a better idea of her conformation now shes in better condition. not the best photos, i can get some more in an hour or so & from front and back if needed 

not quite as chubby as she was now haha and yeah i will be working on getting her to carry herself better to help with top line i just wanted her to let her find her own feet for the first few rides until she was fully relaxed inkunicorn:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

LOVE her! She has turned into a most adorable pony.

She toes out a little in the front, and may be a bit sickle hocked, (may be the angle of the photo) , but those are quite minor, and I like everything else about her!

Good work!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

trailhorserider;7344066 said:


> the hind legs turning out a tad is normal and even desirable.


To who?


----------

